# What is meant by German KK.?



## livex

Hi

i just received a mail from a doctor saying that there be charges per visit if private visit otherwise covered by German KK.

What is mean by this "German KK" ? :confused2:

searched it but could not find the answer.

thx


----------



## James3214

*K*ranken*k*asse or health fund/insurance


----------



## livex

James3214 said:


> *K*ranken*k*asse or health fund/insurance


oh thanks .


----------



## tullamore2012

Hi
As far as I can remember this is German insurance to cover cost of visit I think it means Krank (sickness) cover
Jim


----------



## Veronica

tullamore2012 said:


> Hi
> As far as I can remember this is German insurance to cover cost of visit I think it means Krank (sickness) cover
> Jim


KK= Kranken Kasse = Health insurance


----------

